# Walborn Wipers



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bass Fishin Walborn this morning, got these 2 Wiper on back to back cast.
Man...You talk about stripping drag...OMG!
One was 11.5 lb. and the other was 9.5 lb.
Pounded my Crank-Bait 3 or 4 times before I hooked'em.
Glad I was







using a big rod... 7ft. 6in. MH Diawa rod and a Shimano Curado preformed beautifully.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

WOW impressive, had to be a blast 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Niiiiice fish! Were you over near the dam?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

No but they are probably around there.
All the activity I have seen is on the south side of Price St.
all the way south to the main point. With the warmer water, you will see activity
in the early AM (a must) just about anywhere. I've seen them many times in groups at the surface.
Got them on Crank-Baits, Swim-Baits, Buzz-Baits, Spinner-Baits, even a Ned-Rig.
They are feeding machines, and POUND a lure. Kinda with they wouldn't put them in there.
Ain't gonna help the Bass population.


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

Dang those are some fine fish. I’m itching to find some wipers this summer. They’re mostly an open water fish, right? Chasing schools of baitfish?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

JayW said:


> Dang those are some fine fish. I’m itching to find some wipers this summer. They’re mostly an open water fish, right? Chasing schools of baitfish?


Correct


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't fish for'em, they are fishin for me.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> No but they are probably around there.
> All the activity I have seen is on the south side of Price St.
> all the way south to the main point. With the warmer water, you will see activity
> in the early AM (a must) just about anywhere. I've seen them many times in groups at the surface.
> ...


or the Crappie population Walborn last year nice crappie but with the wiper population going up Almost non existing on south side


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Caught 8 at a nearby lake a few days ago. 8 lbs each. All on Flicker Shads. First time since the 90’s WB heydays. These fish are insane! I hear they taste ok too. I rarely keep any fish so they went back in. Thank you ODNR.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys the lakes and rivers I fish that have been stocked with wipers for years have not declined in bass or crappie fishing. Yes they will eat anything that will fit in there mouth but like most freshwater predator fish they prefer and mostly eat shad. 
Same deal as muskie. Ya they eat bass and crappie and everything else that swims. But for the most part there diet consist of shad and other rough fish. There more available and easier to hunt down and eat. 
The DNR put in work and time before these lakes get stocked. They do studies to determine if there's enough bait fish to support the population. And I believe they even go as far as checking things out down stream from stockings. Knowing that these fish are nomads and will end up in most body's of water connected to were they was first stocked. 
Enjoy them why we got them. It's a program that could go away anytime since they are not self sustaining once they stop stocking them they eventually disappear. 
I feel lucky to have them stocked in a lake near me. They are the hardest hitting fish in freshwater pound for pound,and in the right situation one of the hardest fighting fish pound for pound. They can eat well if taken care of properly. And they do good just about everywhere they stock them.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Guys the lakes and rivers I fish that have been stocked with wipers for years have not declined in bass or crappie fishing. Yes they will eat anything that will fit in there mouth but like most freshwater predator fish they prefer and mostly eat shad.
> Same deal as muskie. Ya they eat bass and crappie and everything else that swims. But for the most part there diet consist of shad and other rough fish. There more available and easier to hunt down and eat.
> The DNR put in work and time before these lakes get stocked. They do studies to determine if there's enough bait fish to support the population. And I believe they even go as far as checking things out down stream from stockings. Knowing that these fish are nomads and will end up in most body's of water connected to were they was first stocked.
> Enjoy them why we got them. It's a program that could go away anytime since they are not self sustaining once they stop stocking them they eventually disappear.
> I feel lucky to have them stocked in a lake near me. They are the hardest hitting fish in freshwater pound for pound,and in the right situation one of the hardest fighting fish pound for pound. They can eat well if taken care of properly. And they do good just about everywhere they stock them.


Hey buddy, I can never find any info on how many the DNR stocks in Walborn or if they even still do stock them. I believe they don’t reproduce so it’s best to release them if you like to keep catching them?


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

REEL GRIP said:


> Bass Fishin Walborn this morning, got these 2 Wiper on back to back cast.
> Man...You talk about stripping drag...OMG!
> One was 11.5 lb. and the other was 9.5 lb.
> Pounded my Crank-Bait 3 or 4 times before I hooked'em.
> ...


Those are beauties, glad u released them, I’ve tried Walborn twice this year with my fly rod, had one on below the spillway briefly a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckeyefly said:


> Hey buddy, I can never find any info on how many the DNR stocks in Walborn or if they even still do stock them. I believe they don’t reproduce so it’s best to release them if you like to keep catching them?


Correct... But if they are being stocked there's nothing wrong with keeping them,and to a point even if there not being stocked any longer. Who's to say that fish isn't going to kill off an hour after being caught on a hot day.... But I do agree. If they are no longer being stocked then it's best to release them safely if u wanna chance at you or someone else catching it again. 
For your guys sake I hope they continue to be stocked. They are fun fish. And if there's any type of river system below this lake then chances are there swimming around in it as well.... 
Good luck guys...


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Uglystix said:


> Caught 8 at a nearby lake a few days ago. 8 lbs each. All on Flicker Shads. First time since the 90’s WB heydays. These fish are insane! I hear they taste ok too. I rarely keep any fish so they went back in. Thank you ODNR.


I agree, thank you DNR! Personally its the only fish I really target in the Chain. They all go back. Who know when the DNR will stop stocking them. Plus plenty of folks mistake them for WB and sadly take more than their limit.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't think it's odnr we have to thank for this fishery from walborn to at least Berlin, probably milton soon, seems like its stark County parks. I hope they keep it going!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

wolfenstein said:


> I don't think it's odnr we have to thank for this fishery from walborn to at least Berlin, probably milton soon, seems like its stark County parks. I hope they keep it going!


Stark Parks isn't afraid to spend money. They even put landscaping stones all around the shoreline 
of that main point.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome catch! Thanks for the report. I'm gunna have to drive down and try sometime. Never been there. Maybe I'll just try off price street overpass. No boat so maybe someday ill be out there from the shoreline.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That is as good as any. They have been caught all along Price St.
Or...Walk the trail that leads to the point south of the Ramp about 300yrd.
Shallow straight out from the point, 12-15 off to the sides.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> That is as good as any. They have been caught all along Price St.
> Or...Walk the trail that leads to the point south of the Ramp about 300yrd.
> Shallow straight out from the point, 12-15 off to the sides.


Thank you!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

spoke with Karen and Debbie Downer although they agree with stripper being a fun fish to catch they don't think who ever stocked Walborn put much thought into it. just like the time they drained the lake to repair the dam they forgot the fish lived in the water, the smell lasted for months. Both thought why didn't they stock a lake known for crappie and Bass Lake with Bass and Crappie Ask some of the bank fisherman who fish for Pan fish their honey holes didn't catch Chit and these holes produced fish year after year people would come from Canton Ravenna all over for the crappie that now are MIA Stripper's are a fierce eaters but Karen said they may eat everything in front of them but most people don't like to eat them! and Karen likes Crappie as a lot of people do LOL and Debbie went on to say Stark Parks They sure do a nice job cutting the grass and making it pretty at the park But when the grass is so tall along the lake shore line, that it tickles her Old mans Privates when he walks to his fishing hole both Deer Creek and Walborn (happened to me too) some one is not doing their job Karen said that that is the townships job and perhaps the county job Personally I don't care who's job it is Cut the grass LOL And hey I'm not complaining I like catching Stripper's I caught over a dozen 4 and 5 pounders and a 8 1/2 pounder that made the drag sing and of course they will be people who will say that the stripper's had nothing to do with the MIA crappie there ME ? ! nah I'll just get out my heavier poles and heavy line out and wait for the next stocking LMAO


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’m no biologist but I think, as mentioned, they stick to schooling baitfish (and chickens). Their mouth is actually pretty small to be eating adult panfish and they don’t seem to get into the weeds and brush where the panfish fry would be. We need to stick some GoPros on them to find out for sure


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

15 to 20 inches

*Hybrid Striped* Bass Size
The general adult size of the *hybrid striped* bass fish is 15 to 20 inches. They typically don't exceed more than 10 pounds but *will* occasionally reach the 22-pound range. The majority of *hybrids* caught are between 2-5 pounds.

*Striped bass can grow* up to 5 feet in length and 77 pounds. 

hummm Looking at the threads and talking with fisherman that they caught fish over 10 pounds and length of 25 + maybe they stocked some striped bass and not hybrids Nah LOL damn that's a lot of little shad and Crappie and Bluegill and small perch and small Bass to maintain that size JAWS Theme song playng in the back round


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The 11.5 I got was 28in. long.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> The 11.5 I got was 28in. long.


stripper not a hybrid I bet and I know that had to be a heavy weight fight awesome catch


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Upland said:


> stripper not a hybrid I bet and I know that had to be a heavy weight fight awesome catch


He posted pics. They was pretty obvious wipers


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

No! They were strippers!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> He posted pics. They was pretty obvious wipers


I know someone said they stocked Hybrids Not wipers


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

polebender said:


> No! They were strippers!
> 
> View attachment 471373


ah I think I see my new EX wife LOL


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Upland said:


> I know someone said they stocked Hybrids Not wipers


Wipers and hybrids are the same species. Strippers are only found in the wild at the gentleman’s club or bachelor parties.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Just saw a Gourmet Sheff prepare Seared Striped Bass on Recipe TV.
Took the fillet, skin on, scaled of course, salt and pepper and fried it in
a hot pan with lots of butter. No big deal. Served on a bed of mushroom's
I did read, Wipers are good eating.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Upland said:


> I know someone said they stocked Hybrids Not wipers


A wiper is a hybrid striped bass. A cross between a white bass and a striped bass. 

The photo that the op posted is a wiper(hybrid striped bass). Once they get that big it's pretty easy to tell the difference.... 
And I wouldn't worry to much about the gills an crappie. They'll be just fine...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Just saw a Gourmet Sheff prepare Seared Striped Bass on Recipe TV.
> Took the fillet, skin on, scaled of course, salt and pepper and fried it in
> a hot pan with lots of butter. No big deal. Served on a bed of mushroom's
> I did read, Wipers are good eating.


We used to keep some from trips to the Cumberland dam on the river,they were good eating white fillets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

polebender said:


> No! They were strippers!
> 
> View attachment 471373
> 
> ...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol wow those wipers and hybrids must have be on steroids because the ones that are caught are a lot larger then what they're known to be and I should have used autocorrect stripers get up to 50 plus pounds


Saugeyefisher said:


> A wiper is a hybrid striped bass. A cross between a white bass and a striped bass.
> 
> The photo that the op posted is a wiper(hybrid striped bass). Once they get that big it's pretty easy to tell the difference....
> And I wouldn't worry to much about the gills an crappie. They'll be just fine...


I don't know about the gill and crappie they have been missing for more than 24 hours we have a missing crappie report out and lake wide BOLO'S printing flyer's later LOL have you seen me if they don't show up look on milk cartons


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Muddy said:


> Wipers and hybrids are the same species. Strippers are only found in the wild at the gentleman’s club or bachelor parties.


stripper's if I can't bench press em I don't date em LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

only if they like you LMAO


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Upland said:


> stripper's if I can't bench press em I don't date em LOL


What is the best bait? They rejected everything I threw at them. Maybe I should just use artificial worms.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dollar bills $$$$

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Mattiba said:


> What is the best bait? They rejected everything I threw at them. Maybe I should just use artificial worms.


caught the 8 1/2 on a perch color lure a couple 5's on crawlers and some on minnows a lot of people that talked with me said that they used Chicken liver I haven't tried that yet


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

miked913 said:


> Dollar bills $$$$
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


dollar bills ???? dang man them is some cheap strippers most like them like Hamilton's LOL


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Upland said:


> dollar bills ???? dang man them is some cheap strippers most like them like Hamilton's LOL


A pile of of them!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Are wipers picky about pressure systems, rain, sun, heat? Just curious what I should avoid if like saugeye they dont mind rain. Sounds like morning is good though. I'm gonna have to set my alarm


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

matticito said:


> Are wipers picky about pressure systems, rain, sun, heat? Just curious what I should avoid if like saugeye they dont mind rain. Sounds like morning is good though. I'm gonna have to set my alarm


not sure but IMO all fish are influenced by pressure systems and wipers are visual feeders and early morning are best at least for me going to try some top water lures and see what goes


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

matticito said:


> Are wipers picky about pressure systems, rain, sun, heat? Just curious what I should avoid if like saugeye they dont mind rain. Sounds like morning is good though. I'm gonna have to set my alarm


I was catching them 11’ down at noon on a mostly sunny day last week. It seems these fish constantly roam. Because they roam, I think they are almost always hungry. It’s just locating them and staying in front of them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wolfenstein said:


> I don't think it's odnr we have to thank for this fishery from walborn to at least Berlin, probably milton soon, seems like its stark County parks. I hope they keep it going!


All ODNR stocking, in “agreement“ with Stark Parks. And they stock “fingerlings” not “fry”.(Even little Sippo Lake in Canton area gets a bunch annually.) These stockings help improve overall lake health, and panfish quality!
Best to Publish these catches! The WB true striper stocking was discontinued “because the majority of people catching/targeting them kept silent-DID NOT TELL anyone, or post their fishing results!”(Then they(DNR) focused on wipers(same result!)-now Musky is their “primary focus“-some walleye.) End of a great era!(see avatar pic-26.5#, 43”)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> We used to keep some from trips to the Cumberland dam on the river,they were good eating white fillets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just like the white bass side of their family tree, they have some of the “red, fishy-tasting” flesh adjacent to the skin. Trim that away to end up with an all white filet(same as I do with white bass). Then they are ready for the pan/table. I find “true“ stripers to be one of my top five for eating, wipers are pretty close to them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Upland said:


> caught the 8 1/2 on a perch color lure a couple 5's on crawlers and some on minnows a lot of people that talked with me said that they used Chicken liver I haven't tried that yet


The chicken liver works because they are raised to stocking size at hatcheries on chicken liver-based feed. Apparently they become imprinted on it. Since they are “half“ striper, smaller “fish/cut bait” should work great on them, maybe even shrimp. With any of these, you should expect to hook into some of those “Daddy” channel cats that were stocked in Walborn(and most other NEO lakes)! And in my humble opinion, it’s those “big mouth” channel cats that are eating a LOT of our panfish, perhaps impacting populations?


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Have caught multiple Wipers at Walborn and Deercreek. They will hit about anything when you find them. Find the bait balls and you will find the wipers. Flicker shads trolled through these areas are how most of mine were caught.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Great Job, Sure put a smile on his face.
I got a real nice largemouth yesterday, right where
your boat is sittin.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> The chicken liver works because they are raised to stocking size at hatcheries on chicken liver-based feed. Apparently they become imprinted on it. Since they are “half“ striper, smaller “fish/cut bait” should work great on them, maybe even shrimp. With any of these, you should expect to hook into some of those “Daddy” channel cats that were stocked in Walborn(and most other NEO lakes)! And in my humble opinion, it’s those “big mouth” channel cats that are eating a LOT of our panfish, perhaps impacting populations?


I've always heard this. But the 2 guys I've talked to that had experience working at hatchery's told me it was not the case. I think we should put myth busters on the case. Because it does make perfect since and they do love to eat chicken livers. Especially the smaller ones more so then the bigger ones... 
But regardless all of the baits you mentioned do work for wipers. As well as nightcrawlers at times and of course minnows. 
But it seems the bigger ones prefer shad like baits like Matt R mentioned using. Flicker shads,lipless cranks,blade baits,shad raps, etc etc. 
Now thru October and even November is a good time to troll for them in lakes. Like everyone has mentioned they move around and roam. So cover water looking for schools of shad. 
From what I've read the reason they prefer shad over other small fish is because of there soft fins,there oily fatty goodness,and easy to hunt and readily available. 
And I think I mentioned it above but if there are any creeks or rivers connecting these bodies of water it might be a good opportunity to catch them.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You right Saugeye...They do roam, and I have noticed they pack-up.
Problem with Chicken Liver, you can't cover any water.
The baits you mentioned are spot on.
Swim-Bait with a jig head, or under-spin would also be a good choice.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> w
> Swim-Bait with a jig head, or under-spin would also be a good choice.


No, nadda-these are a big waste of time, RG.(The spinner “blade vibration”scares them off!) Definitely, Flickers!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> No, nadda-these are a big waste of time, RG.(The spinner “blade vibration”scares them off!) Definitely, Flickers!


Are you being sarcastic? Because another bait not mentioned that I know for a fact catches as many Ohio wipers each year as most any other bait would be a bass style spinner bait. 
And we catch our share on buckeye with bladed jigs. If anything they attract them rather then scare them.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Swim baits for sure , match the bait fish they feed on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

It’s probably worth mentioning to anyone new to these fish. They straighten and broke hooks off 4 of my #5 flicker shads. Take some spares or change them out beforehand.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

snag said:


> Swim baits for sure , match the bait fish they feed on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy got these last night at berlin, swim baits in school of shad they were busting on, 8-9 lb range


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

2nd try at walborn today, no luck. Threw chatterbaits, several cranks, live shad, gulp... caught a ton of small crappie on Bobby garlands day a few small white bass.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Bass knuckles said:


> My buddy got these last night at berlin, swim baits in school of shad they were busting on, 8-9 lb range


Yo, blackface ain't cool no mo.😄


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Dane101 said:


> Yo, blackface ain't cool no mo.😄


I like my ugly mug, but my buddy’s might scare everyone off this thread


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

wolfenstein said:


> 2nd try at walborn today, no luck. Threw chatterbaits, several cranks, live shad, gulp... caught a ton of small crappie on Bobby garlands day a few small white bass.


I was out there too. Only a couple of large mouths to show for it. I like the lake though, gonna keep trying until the box is checked.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Flickr shads have always given me the best success at Walborn for wipers. Caught one just shy of 9lbs last summer casting into schooling baitfish in the middle of the lake by the dam.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well I checked my box as well as the wife's. She got the biggest at 7.6. I got a 4.5 in total we got half a dozen each, they were feeding on shad


----------



## dconant (Jul 19, 2021)

REEL GRIP said:


> Bass Fishin Walborn this morning, got these 2 Wiper on back to back cast.
> Man...You talk about stripping drag...OMG!
> One was 11.5 lb. and the other was 9.5 lb.
> Pounded my Crank-Bait 3 or 4 times before I hooked'em.
> ...


wow!! That is awesome ! Nice catch !


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

winguy7 said:


> Well I checked my box as well as the wife's. She got the biggest at 7.6. I got a 4.5 in total we got half a dozen each, they were feeding on shad
> View attachment 473046


How'd you like the fight!?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bass knuckles said:


> My buddy got these last night at berlin, swim baits in school of shad they were busting on, 8-9 lb range


BK, Is your friend a hockey goalie?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> How'd you like the fight!?


They were fun. She was using a ml spinning rod with 8lb and I had a casting bfs setup with 6lb. Got em on whopper plopper 60s and free rig with osp dolive sticks. It's like a catfish and a smallmouth had babies. They just stayed down and pulled like little huskies. I'll be back for more.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> BK, Is your friend a hockey goalie?


He shld be the size of him


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I bet that horse gave that kayak a ride! They “try” to pull my 14’, “heavy” BlueStar around. The True in my avatar pic pulled my 16’ SeaNymph with two big guys and full gear halfway across the West Branch dam face!(26.5#, 43.5”, Aug. 1992!)


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> I bet that horse gave that kayak a ride! They “try” to pull my 14’, heavy BlueStar around”. The True in my avatar pic pulled my 16’ SeaNymph with two big guys and full gear halfway across the West Branch dam face!(26.5#, 43.5”, Aug. 1992!)


Yep it did. Pulled her around for 5 minutes or so. I just laughed and said, "You deal with it...I'm fishing".


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Is fishing for wipers just a morning thing or can you pursue them all day long? Thanx


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just like stripers and white bass(their parents!), they often herd baitfish to the surface to smash them early and late in the day. Not hard to hook up with one if you have something to throw into that melee(and lucky enough to be nearby!) that looks anything like what they’re eating. Warning, don’t have that “something” tied to too light of a combo or you just might loose it, and either way, don’t have your drag set too tight! They hit very hard, fast, and pull like a train. That said, they are out there all day, bait under a slip bobber, casting, or trolling might “net” you one just about any time of day. Tremendous sport fish-Thank you, ODNR!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

slashbait said:


> Is fishing for wipers just a morning thing or can you pursue them all day long? Thanx


It was my first time finding them, but we caught them all day.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I've seen several reports of wipers being caught in Berlin also. Just wondering if anyone has caught any in deer creek since it is between the two. Just looking for a new spot to try.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've read on this site that wipers have been caught in both Berlin and Deer Creek.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

From what I understand stark parks department did the stocking in both walbourn and deer creel not odnr...the ones in Berlin I would expect are escaped fugitives that went downstream. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I had an e-mail discussion with a gentleman from District 3 about the Wipers,
and the way he talked, they stocked them.
I have to credit them. If you have a question, just call or e-mail them, they will reply
in short order.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

westbranchbob said:


> From what I understand stark parks department did the stocking in both walbourn and deer creel not odnr...the ones in Berlin I would expect are escaped fugitives that went downstream.


I believe ODNR was responsible for Walborn and Deer Creek being stocked with Hybrid Striped Bass.

I will provide a link that will provide stocking data back as far as the 1970's to today provided by ODNR themselves which includes Walborn and Deer Creek.






Ohio Fish Stocking Records







data.ohio.gov





This should be a useful tool for many of us desktop anglers!

Speaking of wipers I hooked into a terrifying 30 second fight to the death two weekends ago on Berlin and ultimately I lost. I never saw the fish because I caught it with 80 foot of line out and it took 20 more in the drag before getting loose. It was likely a monster wiper like mentioned earlier in this thread they pull like a cat and fight like a smallie. It really got my heart pumping and my breathing up. 

I was about 1 1/2 hours into trolling with not as much as a tap to speak of when _BOOM_ all hell broke loose! For half of a second I thought I had snagged up but I was in 30 fow and snags at 2 mph are not violent like this! My rod was pulsating as if it was caught in my prop which was what I was thinking for the other half of that second, but no it was fish on! 

I grab the rod from the rail mount with one hand while killing the motor the other. Eager for the fight I square my shoulders up with the monofilament now peeling from my Diawa reel from the unrelenting demonstration of the fish's pulling power.. I had nothing for him but to manage the line and try to make gains in between the pulses. With each attempt to escape the hook's grasp the reel would ratchet under the strain of trying to balance the strength of the the 10lb Trilene with the thrust of the combatant on the receiving end of my efforts.

In what winds up being a move I will forever regret, I panicked and attempted to soften my drag a bit more as I was afraid the line would break or even the rod, I don't know... what I do know is when I went to adjust the star knob and with the adrenaline now being mainlined into my muscular system I spun that knob like a freeking roulette wheel. Ok maybe not that bad but at that moment every sense seems amplified so it seemed dramatic. Of course being the keen fighter that it was he took advantage of my slip up with a quick turn and spit worthy of Harry Houdini himself. By the time I got my slack up my quarry was gone.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I've read a couple people use live bait for wipers. I've cast netted some shad and used but they stink and die easily. Is shad what most people use or shiners? I like to keep a 2nd rod out while casting.


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

wolfenstein said:


> I've read a couple people use live bait for wipers. I've cast netted some shad and used but they stink and die easily. Is shad what most people use or shiners? I like to keep a 2nd rod out while casting.


I went down to Walborn yesterday and threw the cast net off German Church Road. Pulled in a nice pile of shad. I use an old recycling bin with lots of holes drilled in for a water flow and sealed PVC pipe at the top to make it float as a live well. Works great keeps all the shad alive. I tight lined one shad on bottom and floated another with no success. If you hook the shad through the nostrils they stay alive for a nice long while and if something hits it it won’t just pull the bait off. Never caught a wiper but I’m guessing shad is the ticket I’ll be back out for another try


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

wolfenstein said:


> I've seen several reports of wipers being caught in Berlin also. Just wondering if anyone has caught any in deer creek since it is between the two. Just looking for a new spot to try.





wolfenstein said:


> I've seen several reports of wipers being caught in Berlin also. Just wondering if anyone has caught any in deer creek since it is between the two. Just looking for a new spot to try.


They are in Deer creek. My buddy caught a huge one last year on a whopper plopper. Ive caught a few outta dc this year, but no size to them. Another good bait to try is oysters. I watched a video of a guy that finds wipers by searching for shad on his side image then he'll cast a bobber rigged with oyster into the school. Ive caught all mine this year on twister tails and crawler harnesses. They arnt picky. If it swims infront of them and they can fit it in their mouth, its getting eaten.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out to walborn this morning doing some casting and some trolling, nothing going on, may have seen a small wiper bust the surface but covered the area with no hits. The osprey was doing better than me.
Another boat nearby wasn’t doing any better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

snag said:


> Went out to walborn this morning doing some casting and some trolling, nothing going on, may have seen a small wiper bust the surface but covered the area with no hits. The osprey was doing better than me.
> Another boat nearby wasn’t doing any better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was out there also, no sign of any wiper.
Surprised I didn't see any activity, as slick as it was.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah nice and calm this morning, being in a canoe I have to pick my days. But that sun came up bright and hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Conant (Jul 18, 2020)

REEL GRIP said:


> I don't fish for'em, they are fishin for me.


I talked to a couple guys that fish for them and they have success trolling shad type lures .


----------

